# Luke Jackson is sick



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Did anyone see the pic of his vert?










I mean come on look at his head!


----------



## h-town Mike (Jun 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Did anyone see the pic of his vert?
> 
> 
> ...


Is he standing on a platform:grinning: ?

IF not then that is one amazing vertical. Pretty nice for a white boy.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Looks like he could jump over that guy behind him.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Wow.. that is nuts


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

The Nets need this man.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> The Nets need this man.


Yes we do.

-Petey


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

I want him for Sac. ^_^


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> I want him for Sac. ^_^


I'm sure he will be gone by then.

-Petey


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Luke Jackson will go late lottery*

I see Seattle taking him at #12 and letting Brent Barry go 

Trade Jesus and Vlad for SAR and Portland's #13.. where Seattle takes the best big man on the board.... it may be Araujo or Petro at this spot 

Seattle

*

Booth
Abdur Rahim 
Lewis
Jackson
Ridnour

bench 

Petro
Collison
_________ - Free Agent addition @ MLE
Murray 
Daniels

Potapenko
James

*

Pretty nice squad going forward

Potapenko and James are expiring contracts along with Rahim .. they will be a free agent player next summer


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure he will be gone by then.
> ...


Yes, well, there are mocks with Jackson at #13 to Portland.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Still not as sicc as Mr. Outlaw  










hard to judge, but the LJ pic is at a funny angle


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, well, there are mocks with Jackson at #13 to Portland.


I've seen mocks with him picked by the Jazz and Nets too.

-Petey


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*thats...*

thats not a very good angle at all to get a real understanding of his vertical jump. Im sure its very good but the fashion in which the picture was taken distorts just how good it may have been, or may not have been. You also have to consider that he barely gets off the floor whenever he shoots. He doesn't elevate much at all when shooting jumpers.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

In most cases you would be right that the angle is bad (it was the only angle available) but the markers tell the story. The top marker is generally lined up with the top of the backboard and we can judge based on the fact he was approx. 7-8 markers from there.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

I can see him going in the lottery. I want the Heat to take him at 19, but I don't think he'll be there.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*looks like...*

looks like 10 markers above the rim....8 markets from the top of the backboard.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

his vert measured out at 39 inches.


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

Holy. I'll take a guess and say this guy gets a double in blocks per game?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

he sure wont get passed number 18 with the hornets...they need a sg badly. I see him being taken before that though


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> his vert measured out at 39 inches.


That's actually very good. He'll be one of the better athletes in the league with that vertical.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

A legit 39 inch vertical is awesome. That's as high as anyone in the NBA except for a handful of real freaks.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

the vertec machine they are using is adjustable and the top marker can go anywhere from 9-12', depending on the standing reach of the athlete being tested. Although he is displaying an impressive vertical, i can assure you that luke jackson is not getting his armpit above the rim froim a standstill. Although the rim is in the background, they are not testing in front of the backboard and itcreates a distorted prspective due to object size and continuity and a bunch of other psych 020 vision perception terms i have forgotten already


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow he looks pretty athletic due to that picture.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

there's a perceptual illusion there created in part by photographing motion paralax, and the angle it was photographed at, in relation to the visual accuity of the photographer's line of sight.

However, a 39" vert on a 6'7 kid with a great stroke and a great handle is sick.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

39" is very impressive. Now he just needs to put all of his athleticism and skills into leadership and winning.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Georgia Tech went to the NIT two seasons ago with Chris Bosh as their centerpiece. The next season, the exact same team without Chris Bosh made it to the national championship game.

Luke will be fine.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

39" for ****** Luke Jackson?!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Like I said, he's this year's Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

doesnt lebron have like a 40 something inch vertical, i want to say 47 pr 48..but im not sure..;


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I think Lebron measured at 38 or so.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

LOL Larry Bird will **** himself when he sees that picture.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

To bad he's such a poor defender, he could crack the top 10 if he wasn't.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

But what's promising is that his lateral footwork is testing off the charts too. Luke Jackson actually has the potential to be a good defender! He already has all the leadership and intangible qualities you want in a player, and of course the athleticism. He could be the best white player in the league in 2 years if he works hard. He could also be a legit top 20 or so player at his position in the league, maybe even top 10. From the measurements I've seen of his athletic talents, I would think twice at taking a wing player over him outside of Josh Smith, Iggy, Deng, and Childress.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> But what's promising is that his lateral footwork is testing off the charts too. Luke Jackson actually has the potential to be a good defender! He already has all the leadership and intangible qualities you want in a player, and of course the athleticism. He could be the best white player in the league in 2 years if he works hard. He could also be a legit top 20 or so player at his position in the league, maybe even top 10. From the measurements I've seen of his athletic talents, I would think twice at taking a wing player over him outside of Josh Smith, Iggy, Deng, and Childress.


Quicker than Devin Harris and TJ Ford!!!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Like I said, he's this year's Kirk Hinrich.


So he'll put up somewhat average #s on the worst team in the league?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> So he'll put up somewhat average #s on the worst team in the league?


No, he'll shock everybody with his workouts before the draft, get selected in the lottery, generate an immediate impact, and have a chance to be a pretty damn good player.

P.S. Hinrich's stats would've put him in ROY consideration any other year than last. If he were on a better team, his numbers would likely be even better. Somehow, people like you can't figure this out.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> No, he'll shock everybody with his workouts before the draft, get selected in the lottery, generate an immediate impact, and have a chance to be a pretty damn good player.
> ...


Somehow you can't figure out that if he were on a better team he wouldn't have played as much...

Ya there are some teams he would have gotten burn, but find another good team in the league where he has the same role as he does on the Bulls?

He generated an immediate impact, ya ok, how much of an impact did he have if we only won 23 games?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Also VincentVega, which other years would Hinrich really have gotten ROY consideration? If there were at least two players who clearly had better rookie years than Hinrich, we can safely say he would not have gotten consideration.

2004 - over LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony, and Dwyane Wade, no.
2003 - over Amare Stoudemire and Yao Ming, no.
2002 - Gasol would have won, Hinrich probably would've been second.
2001 - over Mike Miller, sure.
2000 - over Elton Brand, Steve Francis, and Lamar Odom, no.
1999 - over Vince Carter, Paul Pierce, and Mike Bibby, no.
1998 - over Tim Duncan and Keith Van Horn, no.
1997 - over Allen Iverson, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, and Marcus Camby, no.
1996 - over Damon Stoudamire, Joe Smith, and Antonio McDyess, no.
1995 - over Grant Hill, Jason Kidd, and Glenn Robinson, no
1994 - over Chris Webber, Penny Hardaway, and Jamal Mashburn, no.
1993 - over Shaquille O'Neal, Alonzo Mourning, and Christian Laettner, no.
1992 - over Larry Johnson, Dikembe Mutombo, and Billy Owens, no.

VincentVega thinks that two out of the past thirteen years qualifies as "any year other than last."


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> his vert measured out at 39 inches.



WOHWOW , impressive!!


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Q: Who is the only rookie this past year to have a triple-double?

A: Kirk Hinrich


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>freakofnature</b>!
> Q: Who is the only rookie this past year to have a triple-double?
> 
> A: Kirk Hinrich


And?

His team won 23 games...

How did Bron's, Melo's, TJ's, Wade's teams do?

He might also be the only rookie that gave up a triple double, ask Bobby Sura...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Amare: 13-9 boards
Hinrich: 12-7 assists

Assists > Rebounds

Chicago was the slowest, least-talented team in the league. It's surprising he got that many assists.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

How is a 6-7 SG going to be this years version of last years best rookie PG?

Oh I see.

Maybe he will be not quite as good, and be this years Chris Kaman?

:sour:


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

No illusion. He's 6'7 with a 39 inch vertical jump. At the top of his jump, he's head would be 9.833 feet high which comes out to be 2 inches below the rim. No illusion!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Amare: 13-9 boards
> Hinrich: 12-7 assists
> 
> ...


Amare's team went to the playoffs...

And if you watched Bulls games, this kid dominated the ball, of course he was going to get assists...

And there's a big difference between the kind of assists say Wade gets and this kid got...

Pass to JC on the wing, JC hits jumper...

Wade drives by 3 guys, kicks out to Alston for wide open 3, hits...

I hate this turned into a Hinrich discussion, it's just Vega wants to use Hinrich as the standard for all NBA rookies, and if they reach that they're obviously awesome.

Right now Hinrich is a average PG that doesn't make a difference on one of the worst teams in the league.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Amare's team went to the playoffs...


...with Marbury, Matrix and Joe Johnson as his teammates (the next year, they bombed). Hinrich started alongside two NBDL players.



> And if you watched Bulls games, this kid dominated the ball, of course he was going to get assists...
> 
> And there's a big difference between the kind of assists say Wade gets and this kid got...


The Bulls were dead last in the league in FG%, yet Hinrich still finished 5th overall in assists.



> Wade drives by 3 guys, kicks out to Alston for wide open 3, hits...


I love Wade, but every other time he does this he passes it to the popcorn vendor in the third row.



> I hate this turned into a Hinrich discussion, it's just Vega wants to use Hinrich as the standard for all NBA rookies, and if they reach that they're obviously awesome.


Nope. I use Hinrich as the standard for NBA rookies who come in as "liabilities" athletically or on defense in the eyes of the ignorant masses, and who subsequently proceed to prove their numerous critics wrong.



> Right now Hinrich is a average PG that doesn't make a difference on one of the worst teams in the league.


...change "PG" to a few other positions and you can substitute Tracy McGrady, Amare Stoudamire, Shawn Marion, Stephon Marbury, Gilbert Arenas, Vince Carter, Jason Terry, Allen Iverson and Corey Maggette in place of "Hinrich" here.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Vert doesn't matter if it takes you a while to get off the ground...Luke hasn't shown the quick burst leaping ability neccessary to make this ability more than a number on a piece of paper. That being said i love his game and expect him to have a long and reasonbly successful career.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> So he'll put up somewhat average #s on the worst team in the league?


No, he'll be in street clothes the majority of the year.


----------

